# day 1 of taming Larry



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i have named him larry as if he stays here and gets bonded with mum i have larry and lily then 

anyway i have bought him indoors in a small dog crate with his litter tray, food bowl and water bottle.
he has had a run around the garden which i will do twice a day for at least half an hour a time. i also plan of letting him around the house but not until he is used to normal house hold noise and movement (and theres alot with 4 kids!) i have been feeding him small amounts of veg from my hand and have put my fingers through the cage without being biten..... yet!
he is now laying down sleeping 

if he does find a new home it will ONLY be to a experienced rabbit handler but if not he will stay put.

heres some piccies.


























butter wouldnt melt? lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Still 2008? 

He's lovely and looks so innocent here, I don't believe he bites from these pics.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lol looks like the kids have been messing with my cam!!!
ive discovered he actually only bites when you try to stroke him not just for putting hand near him, so must just be fear? dunno how as he has always been handled?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm maybe you should try those rubber arm things rescues use to test dogs before rehoming. Will save your fingers and get him used to being touched again.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Hmm maybe you should try those rubber arm things rescues use to test dogs before rehoming. Will save your fingers and get him used to being touched again.


LOL yeah i have a cupboard full of prostetic arms pmsl not 

nah he dont hurt at mo its just a little nip, im sure he will get harder yet but im not letting him think im scared of him or il lose the battle :001_tt2:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Go to your local hospital and ask for an arm 

Try putting one hand gently on his back and giving him a treat with the other hand so he learns being touched gets him something nice, in time he should be a good boy again.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Go to your local hospital and ask for an arm
> 
> Try putting one hand gently on his back and giving him a treat with the other hand so he learns being touched gets him something nice, in time he should be a good boy again.


i will try that thanks hun.
But something is telling me he is going to be hard work but as i bred him he is my problem so i wont pass him onto anyone else until ive sorted it  I WILL SUCCEED!!!!.... i hope LOL


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Patience is a virtue as they say


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh thats something i have..... having 4 kids its something you NEED lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

frags said:


> i will try that thanks hun.
> But something is telling me he is going to be hard work but as i bred him he is my problem so i wont pass him onto anyone else until ive sorted it  I WILL SUCCEED!!!!.... i hope LOL


Im taking this statement back!!!! he has only been in just over an hour and have a watch of this video


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww he's a good boy really.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

aww. bless him, making you look like a lier!! maybe its just outside that upsets him then, you could perhaps just make sure he goes as a house bunnie.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> aww. bless him, making you look like a lier!! maybe its just outside that upsets him then, you could perhaps just make sure he goes as a house bunnie.


you could be right as he may feel worried about the fox.
he is fine with noise, my daughter rode past on her skates (yes she is a cow for wearing skates indoors) on the wooden floor and he didnt even flintch.
ok whos for a house bunny


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

frags said:


> you could be right as he may feel worried about the fox.
> he is fine with noise, my daughter rode past on her skates (yes she is a cow for wearing skates indoors) on the wooden floor and he didnt even flintch.
> ok whos for a house bunny


ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> ME!!!!!!!!!!


LOL if you was nearer then id say come see him


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

frags said:


> LOL if you was nearer then id say come see him


i know its so unfair being so far away!! hes so pretty!!!

he looks a lot like the one of the ones at my rescue that i want, i just havnt the space until i move and i have no idea when that will be. people should not be allowed to show cute bunnies on here when i am incapable of taking more.

from now on only ugly buns allowed!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

well im home from work and he is busy jumping around the front room, he is soooo funny!! 
i think i need to find him an indoor home as he obviously has issuse about being outside cos of the fox.
he does like to nip and scratch at clothing but still no biting when i stroke him, he only lets me stroke him while in cage not while he is out as he is just too busy to sit still and be stroked lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwwwwww he sounds sooooo cute as a house bunny! Prob likes being part of the family! I hope he finds a loving loving lovingggggg home soon!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats a great vid
he'll come to u eventually when hes got bored of exploring your house 
hes such a beautiful boy


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Frags i think you shouldl just keep him! I think he is being nasty so that nobody will want him and thats his plan to stay with you and then when you decide to keep him he will be all nice and loving cos he can stay there with you!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with Kelly here.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hey you 2 stop tempting me


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Go on give it to him just look at his little face. How can you say no to that?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Go on give it to him just look at his little face. How can you say no to that?


i dont know as i have the 2 BEW coming so space will be a problem until him and lily are neutered and bonded.
id love to but i have to weigh up if i have room. i dont want to become over run and not be able to cope :idea:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> i dont know as i have the 2 BEW coming so space will be a problem until him and lily are neutered and bonded.
> id love to but i have to weigh up if i have room. i dont want to become over run and not be able to cope :idea:


You can cope with anything Frags!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> You can cope with anything Frags!!!


animals yes, kids NO ut: they are driving me insane lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

another bun is always more commitment, more vets bills, more food, 

If you have 2 boy bunnies, lily and partner and 2 breeding does, thats quiet a lot especially as their so big, but no where near as many as some breeders have, aslong as u can house them in carrot cottage ok I'm sure they'll be happy, ur set up is great and so much nicer than tiny hutches


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sell the kids keep Larry. Problem solved.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Sell the kids keep Larry. Problem solved.


your a genius!!!!! i will put the kids up on pets4homes now  well they are animals!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

No not pets at home sell them to babies R us.


----------

